

Has It Become Impossible To Know Where The Puck Is Going To Be? - npguy
http://statspotting.com/it-has-become-impossible-to-know-where-the-puck-is-going-to-be/

======
niggler
The problem with the logic

"the pace of changes in the variables around us has made it virtually
impossible to know where the puck is going to be"

Is that we are actors that can change the variables. Oftentimes the
progenitors of change, by introducing a new product, actually bring about the
right changes in zeitgeist.

For example, even though the technology was there, it took Steve jobs and the
iPhone to get people to use touch smartphones. He wasn't "skating to where the
pick will be" but rather made the puck come to his vision.

